# 09 StumpJumper shock replacement



## Brigham M (Feb 16, 2021)

Been looking foreverrrr to find a new shock, fox triads just definitely are the best with their seals. I’m done with the stupid thing so I wanna just get a different one, just got the bike and haven’t even seen how it rides. I looked it it’d be about $150 for my shock to be rebuilt but I don’t got time for that. I want something different but don’t have the biggest budget and I wanna get it as soon as possible


----------

